# How fat is your pipe?



## ArielMT (Aug 2, 2010)

So how fast is your series of tubes?

SpeedTest.net lets you copy/paste convenient speed test results with the "copy forum link" button, like this:





Be aware that it reveals your location (roughly) and may not report your actual ISP if it's a smaller one.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 2, 2010)

Two inc...oh.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 2, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Two inc...oh.


 
Hey, now.  This is B&B, not the Den.

:3c


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 2, 2010)

Seems to be slightly worse than it was a few months ago (not that I'm complaining).

Edit: Got to love it when having 69 posts nets you a silly title.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 2, 2010)

My wireless connection, when it's behaving properly.  Access point has cable.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 2, 2010)

Verizon FIOS (fiber optic) and I'm using a wireless connection on my laptop and using Firefox

Oh and for you Chrome fanboys, I tried this on both Firefox and Chrome, several times, and the download and upload were exactly the same, while on Firefox the ping was nearly TWICE as fast!


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 2, 2010)

Lobar said:


> My wireless connection, when it's behaving properly.  Access point has cable.


 
The AP is what I meant.  Poll fixed.  Sorry.

Edit: vote moved, too.  No worries.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 2, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> The AP is what I meant.  Poll fixed.  Sorry.


 
well I already voted wireless if you want to adjust the results too


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 2, 2010)

*cough*






actually... that one is old... This is the most recent one:


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 2, 2010)

Lobar said:


> well I already voted wireless if you want to adjust the results too


 
same. i just meant i had a wireless router


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 2, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> *cough*


 
Oh, you're on a university server, that explains it.
My university's server was much slower than my home internet though, and the wireless hardly ever worked at all :| Unless it was like 5 am, then it was blazing fast lol


----------



## net-cat (Aug 2, 2010)

Work. FiOS. Will check home when I get there.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 2, 2010)

I wanna try with an ethernet cable and see how much faster it is than the wireless


----------



## Aden (Aug 2, 2010)

College. It's slower today for some reason.

Edit: OH, that's because I was on wireless instead of wired.


----------



## FoxBody (Aug 2, 2010)

Heh, can't wait till I get home to post up mine. Does slowest internet get a prize? XD


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 2, 2010)

How is my wireless EXACTLY the same as my wired? 
Just a REALLY REALLY good router?


----------



## Runefox (Aug 2, 2010)

Rogers Yahoo! High Speed Extreme Plus, 25MbpsD/1MbpsU





EDIT: Why Ontario? Because Rogers' network goes through Montreal and Ontario before going anywhere else. Even servers in Nova Scotia, closer to me geographically, are slower and have a higher ping because of that really stupid routing.



greg-the-fox said:


> How is my wireless EXACTLY the same as my wired?
> Just a REALLY REALLY good router?


 
No, wireless G connections max out at about ~20Mbps in real-world conditions, so below that, your internet connection shouldn't be (much) slower wireless than wired. If you're using a MIMO router or a wireless N router/adapter, then you have even more headroom.



> while on Firefox the ping was nearly TWICE as fast!


Has nothing to do with the browser, trust me.


----------



## Tally (Aug 2, 2010)

There we go. At home.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 2, 2010)

Tally: Your upstream is more than double your downstream. o__O


----------



## Tally (Aug 2, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Tally: Your upstream is more than double your downstream. o__O


 
Yeah. :V

I wish I could switch them around.


----------



## Southpaw (Aug 2, 2010)

haha!

i dont know if this is good or not. :\


----------



## ADF (Aug 2, 2010)

This is with my bloody brother torrenting.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Aug 2, 2010)

Honestly I'd say 10mbps is more than enough for almost anything.  The real question is download/upload caps.  I mean hey, I get 10mbps myself but 95GB/mo to go through it before there's overage charges.  I'm happy with my speed but I want more download cap. d:


----------



## Runefox (Aug 2, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Honestly I'd say 10mbps is more than enough for almost anything.  The real question is download/upload caps.  I mean hey, I get 10mbps myself but 95GB/mo to go through it before there's overage charges.  I'm happy with my speed but I want more download cap. d:


 
That would be why I ended up jumping to Extreme Plus, the 25mbps option. I had the 10 for a while, but it turns out that with my constant overage, I was paying more than the 25 connection for 10 when some months I'd only ever actually get to 125GB (the cap for Extreme Plus). The overage is less expensive on the higher tier, as well, so if I go over, there's less of a penalty. It's too bad Rogers doesn't offer bandwidth packages for those who are fine with their speed.


----------



## Zenia (Aug 2, 2010)

I wish it was faster than that... but oh well. XDD


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 2, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> Heh, can't wait till I get home to post up mine. Does slowest internet get a prize? XD


 
Uh, not unless it's slower than my DSL at home was this morning:


----------



## Tally (Aug 2, 2010)

Are there advantages in having 26.05 mb/s upload? :V

I would prefer higher download speeds.


----------



## Aden (Aug 2, 2010)

Tally said:


> Are there advantages in having 26.05 mb/s upload? :V
> 
> I would prefer higher download speeds.


 
You can seed like a mad bitch


----------



## Tally (Aug 2, 2010)

Aden said:


> You can seed like a mad bitch


 
That only helps others.  Oh well.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 2, 2010)

Tally said:


> Are there advantages in having 26.05 mb/s upload? :V


 
It lets you do a lot, but only if you have specific need. Sharing files or setting up a webserver or streaming media server is a whole lot easier on a 26mbps upload connection than my 1mbps connection, for example, but that's only useful if you ever want/need to use it for that.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 2, 2010)

im pretty happy with my connection  its VERY solid and i never had any problems with my ISP so far


----------



## FoxBody (Aug 2, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Uh, not unless it's slower than my DSL at home was this morning:


 
As sad as this may be, I think I have you beat. My download usually runs 0.22 Mb/s on a good day. I guess you feel my pain though... lol


----------



## Citrakayah (Aug 2, 2010)

Ehh.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 2, 2010)

Wireless from my laptop with Charter.  Fuck Charter.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 2, 2010)

Runefox said:


> greg-the-fox said:
> 
> 
> > ... while on Firefox the ping was nearly TWICE as fast!
> ...


 
Actually, it might.  The application performing the tests and measuring the results is a Flash applet.  It has to go through the Flash plug-in, then through the browser (depending on how the browser structures plug-ins), then through the OS to reach the hardware.  That's two layers more software than an OS-native application has to.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 2, 2010)

Tested it with Paris because most of these comparisons seem to be in the 150+ mile range connection - and the fact that most large scale servers (those nearby) are on mainland Europe.

I hate my internet.

EDIT: And 12:35 at night is possibly the fastest time possible for my connection (some reason this doesn't count GMT+1)


----------



## Kangamutt (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## Riley (Aug 2, 2010)

This is with Skype, Steam, and AIM running, as they usually are.


----------



## Ames (Aug 2, 2010)

I thought this thread was talking about...

nevermind.


----------



## Willow (Aug 2, 2010)

It seems like it's a bit higher than it was this morning. About average I guess.


----------



## Carenath (Aug 2, 2010)

Tally said:


> Yeah. :V
> 
> I wish I could switch them around.


 I'd gladly swap internet connections with you.




UPC Fibre Power 30Mb. 30Mbit Down, 3Mbit Up.
I want faster upload, and a /29

Edit: Distance comparison, to a server in Manchester:


----------



## CyberFoxx (Aug 2, 2010)

Rogers Hi-Speed Express (10Mbit/sec down, 512Kbit/sec up)




Good enough for me. Sure, if I'm not careful I hit the 60GB/month limit, but that's pretty rare.


----------



## net-cat (Aug 2, 2010)

Home.





Though it actually peaks around 12 Mbit. (Speedboost and all that jazz.)


----------



## Slyck (Aug 2, 2010)

Wireless broadband here.

I get from 2.5 to around 10 megabits (>9000 kilobits.) downstream depending on the day. Upstream swings from 50kibps to around 1 meg.


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 2, 2010)

5mbps. works for at 20 a month.

33k baby, surfing the net while my Disco Inferno A-track tape janms out.damn my atari just froze!


----------



## Runefox (Aug 2, 2010)

Hah, I used to have a 33.6k modem way back when. It was connected to a shared connection that very rarely actually loaded much of anything. I got into the computer game a little late because my parents wouldn't buy one when I was growing up. Started off with the P166 with the 33.6k modem, though I'd been using computers at school up to then.


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 2, 2010)

Wait i got ot load my OS using Big azz Foppy useless disks 4.4, Damn the OS crashed..again.


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 3, 2010)

Hmm... the work results seem to be limited by the ISP on the other end:





That was the best I could find out of their test servers, but is only about 1/3 of the full capacity of our connection (which is quite dead at this time in the morning).  

At home I have Rogers, which gives me 10Mbits down, but only about 50Kbps up because Rogers sucks.  I used to have a business DSL connection, but the phone line was got unstable and Bell wouldn't fix it 'cause the connection was through another provider and they claimed "you only have voice service through us - we're not responsible for anything more."  *grumbles*


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 3, 2010)

Here is mine.

[URL=http://www.speedtest.net]
	

[/URL]


----------



## Shadowborn (Aug 3, 2010)

Couldn't figure out why the upload speed was so low. :|


----------



## Tally (Aug 3, 2010)

Tally said:


> There we go. At home.


 
I did the test again today.





Odd.


----------



## Aden (Aug 3, 2010)

When I had roadrunner my upload sucked too. They're not too good at that.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 3, 2010)

Shadowborn said:


> Couldn't figure out why the upload speed was so low. :|


 
Most residential upload speeds are very low, typically <1Mbps and a small fraction of the download speed.


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 3, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Hah, I used to have a 33.6k modem way back when. It was connected to a shared connection that very rarely actually loaded much of anything. I got into the computer game a little late because my parents wouldn't buy one when I was growing up. Started off with the P166 with the 33.6k modem, though I'd been using computers at school up to then.


 
At least that was... well, sorta tolerable.  My first experience with bandwidth was seeing my cousin's 300 baud modem in action on his C64 (I didn't have one for me less fancy Vic-20).  When I finally got my own modem I saved up to get an extra fast 2400 baud rather than the more common 1200 for my 12Mhz 286. >_<  Sadly, modern net speeds have gotten me so spoiled that I now find the "high speed lite" packages to be intolerably slow.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 3, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> At least that was... well, sorta tolerable.  My first experience with bandwidth was seeing my cousin's 300 baud modem in action on his C64 (I didn't have one for me less fancy Vic-20).  When I finally got my own modem I saved up to get an extra fast 2400 baud rather than the more common 1200 for my 12Mhz 286. >_<  Sadly, modern net speeds have gotten me so spoiled that I now find the "high speed lite" packages to be intolerably slow.


 
I don't really think it's so much the fact that you're spoiled than that the needs and usage of the internet have changed dramatically from the days of the text-only BBS or Telnet. Now we have image-rich content, massive amounts of textual information, streaming audio and video, online games and general realtime communications. If you ask me, I don't think bandwidth in general is actually high enough right now, especially when you consider the fact that as Rogers customers, we're capped at a certain amount per month (Bell customers (and by extension everyone everywhere in Canada, thanks to our lovely telecom duopoly) should be enjoying that kind of love soon, too, though). The only reason bandwidth caps exist is because our ISP can't guarantee an acceptable level of service at all times without curtailing high-end users. Well, that and money-grabbing.


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 3, 2010)

Runefox said:


> I don't really think it's so much the fact that you're spoiled than that the needs and usage of the internet have changed dramatically from the days of the text-only BBS or Telnet. Now we have image-rich content, massive amounts of textual information, streaming audio and video, online games and general realtime communications. If you ask me, I don't think bandwidth in general is actually high enough right now, especially when you consider the fact that as Rogers customers, we're capped at a certain amount per month (Bell customers (and by extension everyone everywhere in Canada, thanks to our lovely telecom duopoly) should be enjoying that kind of love soon, too, though). The only reason bandwidth caps exist is because our ISP can't guarantee an acceptable level of service at all times without curtailing high-end users. Well, that and money-grabbing.


 
Aye, and honestly, it's even a bigger problem than that: The Internet was never designed to do what it's doing today.  One of the fastest rising uses of the Net is as a source of media in terms of video, audio and other data.  Before, through older technologies, such things were simply broadcast and you tuned into them with a device capable of intercepting and using the broadcast.  The design of the Internet centres instead around a one-to-one relationship of server to host.  Multicast and broadcast do exist, but it's not quite the same ideology as broadcast in an analog sense, and because of that, the Internet has rapidly rising bandwidth issues that will likely get much worse rather than better.  Since pretty much everything from a cell phone to the family system does media nowadays, its easy to see how wide-spread the bandwidth demand is.

The sales of stuff like Cache Engines, Packet Shapers, and OoS-capable routers/switches has exploded in the last decade, and honestly those things are little more than the digital equivalent of BP trying to fix their spill.  Ah well - all we can really do is sit back and enjoy the train wreck in progress and see what the aftermath brings.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 3, 2010)

Tried again this morning.  Weird.  Same shit open and all that.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 3, 2010)

Fucking wireless.


----------



## Alstor (Aug 3, 2010)

This from my laptop with Linksys. I expected it to be higher.


----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 3, 2010)

lets just say neither of my ups or downs reached 1.  :c


----------



## garoose (Aug 3, 2010)

My dad got Comcast business class internet for our house... I hope my college's internet will be as fast.


----------



## Skittle (Aug 3, 2010)

Supposed to be getting 20-25 but meh.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 4, 2010)

Aden said:


> When I had roadrunner my upload sucked too. They're not too good at that.


 
I have roadrunner. Download with this does fine. Upload is just horrible.


----------



## Hendikins (Aug 4, 2010)

Too lazy to speedtest (due to number of connections), but:
Home #1: Cable, 30/1 megabits
Home #2: ADSL, 7/0.8 megabits (due to line length)
Mobile: 3G (7.2 megabit HSUPA enabled device), up to 6/2.5 megabits real world speed.

Edit: Here, 3G:


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 4, 2010)

Download: 8.96 Mb/s
Upload: 0.91 Mb/s

ADSL, works fine.


----------



## Riley (Aug 4, 2010)

Pretty similar to the last time.

Of course there are the times the internet just dies altogether for 5 minutes.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Aug 6, 2010)

Free Wifi at Ottawa's Via Rail station. Yes, I will post what the actual wifi speeds on the train are once I board. Expect a psychotically high ping.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Aug 6, 2010)

But it is free and and it puts me on the internet while I'm riding in an aluminum tube on steel wheels barreling through the Canadian countryside.  So it's not bad, right?


----------



## Apollo (Aug 7, 2010)

[Using Miami, FL as a server since my ISP routes all traffic over there]

At my mother's apartment




At my father's apartment


----------



## Leafblower29 (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## ArielMT (Aug 13, 2010)

No one chose dial-up, I see.  Either no one uses it, or no one's brave enough to admit it.


----------



## Apollo (Aug 13, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> No one chose dial-up, I see.  Either no one uses it, or no one's brave enough to admit it.


 Dial-up? Really? Really?!

I mean, if you would have said tethering over 3G, I would have understood, but *dialup*?! (Funfact: I've never had dial-up, first internet connection was Roadrunner, go 1999!)


----------



## Runefox (Aug 13, 2010)

Actually, a lot of the US is still using dial-up.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 13, 2010)

Apollo said:


> Dial-up? Really? Really?!
> 
> I mean, if you would have said tethering over 3G, I would have understood, but *dialup*?! (Funfact: I've never had dial-up, first internet connection was Roadrunner, go 1999!)


 
The ISP I work for still offers dial-up.  In these parts, it's all that some folks can afford, and it's all that some folks are able to get.  I've been to one or two homes for Internet site surveys that couldn't even be served by my satellite-based competitors.


----------



## Sam (Aug 13, 2010)

I got this. *

*

This is over wireless... I actually have a 20megabit down, when I'm connected to the router, but unfortunately, that's in another room.


----------



## Sam (Aug 13, 2010)

@ Apollo - Damn... Do you really live in the Dominican Republic? I have family over there.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 14, 2010)

woooooooooo
interneeeeeeet


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 14, 2010)

and my Ping




what it means, I got good connection for everything but I should not play alot of online games


----------



## Apollo (Aug 14, 2010)

Sam said:


> @ Apollo - Damn... Do you really live in the Dominican Republic? I have family over there.


 
Yep, moved here about eight years ago.


----------



## Hendikins (Aug 16, 2010)

Got myself a Sierra AirCard 308 USB (21 megabit 3G modem). My 3G is faster than my ADSL:


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Aug 16, 2010)

Wireless on my laptop. When I get back to college on Friday, I want to test and see how the wired connection it there.


----------



## Rhyrs (Aug 16, 2010)

this result is the fastest download speed i've gotten so far. I think it's pretty good. I hardly use uploading, so it doesn't affect me much.
Also. yay for 250GB/mo limit


----------



## Lapdog (Aug 18, 2010)

As soon as I get home, I will try it... time to test out my new 50MB/Sec Fiber Optic Network... I had to actually get permission for the county council because its connected to their main systems XD


----------



## Lapdog (Aug 19, 2010)

Okai, now I'm home, I can show you... THIS





MUAHHAHHAHH The reason the Upload is slow, is because only the incoming traffic is going down the Fiber optics.





Just because I can... BTW that's with google chrome.


----------



## Apollo (Aug 19, 2010)

Lapdog said:


> Okai, now I'm home, I can show you... THIS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That is the best anti-torrent seeding strategy ever.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Velystord (Aug 20, 2010)

i think i need to upgrade to the 150Mb/s up and down from my provider


----------



## Runefox (Aug 20, 2010)

Velystord said:


> i think i need to upgrade to the 150Mb/s up and down from my provider


 
I just looked that up - $179.99/mo, and 100Mb/s, not 150. Yeeeeeaaaaah...


----------



## Lapdog (Aug 20, 2010)

Actually, I only pay Â£25 per month. It goes through the main server in the centre of this town, and then comes DIRECTLY to my home. They had to give me a box to transcode the actual fibre optic signal. Its kinda large, but I just mounted it on my server rack. (Thank god for Epoxy and Screws)


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Aug 20, 2010)

Two inc...oh, Lobar did that already. Anyway, I just switched to AT&T DSL today, here's what I got.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 21, 2010)

thats with my new wireless card i bought today. i was sick and tired of that 10 meter long cable running through my flat =T i couldnt even close the door to my bedroom...
im pretty happy with it now though. pings are ok and its pretty much the same speed that i had before with my wired connection. setting it up was a bitch though, i only had 1mbit/sec download with the drivers that came in the package >_> absolutely horrible... thankfully the latest driver fixed that


----------



## Hendikins (Aug 24, 2010)

New top downstream speed for my 3G:


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 29, 2010)

This is Atlanta's server.  :3





Columbia's server.  o__o





(It was 10x slower the first couple of tries)

And Sumter's.





(Cable net)


----------



## LLiz (Aug 29, 2010)

Yep I suck... I have ADSL2+ and can only manage that out of a possible 24 mbps :-(


----------



## Velystord (Aug 29, 2010)

Runefox said:


> I just looked that up - $179.99/mo, and 100Mb/s, not 150. Yeeeeeaaaaah...


 Bill board less than a mile from my house says 150Mbps

ahh here we are http://fiberforall.org/150-mbps-fiber/


----------



## Jaden (Aug 31, 2010)

On iPad
Internet: 15352kb
Download:11162kb


----------



## Barak (Aug 31, 2010)

Worst result evah :V


----------



## LLiz (Aug 31, 2010)

Hendikins said:


> New top downstream speed for my 3G:


 
I'll bet you signed a contract to Telstra stating that they own you, your home and your first born for the next 20 years?


----------



## Runefox (Aug 31, 2010)

Velystord said:


> ahh here we are http://fiberforall.org/150-mbps-fiber/


 
OK...



> *How Much Will 150 Mbps Cost?*
> 
> At present, the fastest broadband plan offered by EPB Fiber Optics tops out at a very impressive symmetrical 100 Mbps for roughly $350 per month.  While $350 per month sounds very expensive, it is at least nice to have the high performance option that many simply cannot buy at any price due to the lack of fiber optic carriers in their region.  What will 150 Mbps cost?  Nobody is entire sure, but it is a good bet that it will either replace the current 100 Mbps plan at the ~$350 per month price point or cost more.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 31, 2010)

If I got it I really wouldn't care considering I'm paying 10 bucks a month less for 20x faster internet than I was from comcast.


----------



## Hendikins (Sep 1, 2010)

LLiz said:


> I'll bet you signed a contract to Telstra stating that they own you, your home and your first born for the next 20 years?


 
24 months, 12 months half price. I'm not actually paying any more than I used to pay Vodafone once you average it over 24 months, and the service is far superior.


----------



## cesarin (Sep 12, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> *cough*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hmm, do public networks count as "your" pipe?


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 12, 2010)

cesarin said:


> Hmm, do public networks count as "your" pipe?


 
They do if you're paying to use them.  In this case, tuition and/or boarding.


----------



## Sam (Sep 12, 2010)

[URL=http://www.speedtest.net]
	
[/URL]


I found this other wireless card in my room and this is what I got.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 12, 2010)

Sam said:


> I found this other wireless card in my room and this is what I got.


 
It sucks that Qwest offer amazing download speed, yet every single tier above 256 Kbps has the upload capped at 800-odd Kbps.  I was in a teleconference between Qwest and their partner ISPs a few years ago, and every partner ISP in it complained about the absurd disparity.


----------



## 00vapour (Sep 12, 2010)

My university's service:





Upload is alot higher than I expected!


----------



## A10pex (Sep 12, 2010)

This is with 4 computers and two xbox live connections (one directly through my computer) and a Wii. (ours is on almost 24/7)


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## Sam (Sep 13, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> It sucks that Qwest offer amazing download speed, yet every single tier above 256 Kbps has the upload capped at 800-odd Kbps.  I was in a teleconference between Qwest and their partner ISPs a few years ago, and every partner ISP in it complained about the absurd disparity.



My buddy actually has a five meg upload, but then again - his father works for qwest and happens to be pretty high up there, so I'm not too surprised. ( and they live one block over. : / ) So I'm sure they have the ability, I just don't think they think they can support high upload speeds at this time. Either that or they think people in this area aren't hosting servers or something.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 13, 2010)

Sam said:


> My buddy actually has a five meg upload, but then again - his father works for qwest and happens to be pretty high up there, so I'm not too surprised. ( and they live one block over. : / ) So I'm sure they have the ability, I just don't think they think they can support high upload speeds at this time. Either that or they think people in this area aren't hosting servers or something.


 
Well, they're a Baby Bell who want to be Ma Bell again, so nothing they *don't* do surprises me.  One of my customers is on LOS wireless access because Qwest have DSL access to all the houses behind him but not to his house.  Also, Qwest once accidentally provided DSL service to an unincorporated village, then took five years to bring DSL to the neighboring incorporated city over bunches of begging and petitioning.

How does a telco provide DSL service by accident?  Well, one version of the rumor has it that a truck smashed into the CO and destroyed the equipment within it, and when Qwest replaced it, they replaced it with DSL-capable equipment.  The other version has it that the CO was destroyed by a lightning strike instead.  Either way, they didn't tell anyone, but a few people who regularly kept asking for DSL service suddenly found themselves qualifying for it, and word got around.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## ScruffStuff (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## anthroguy101 (Sep 15, 2010)

I live in America.  Admittedly, our pipe is not that fat compared to the rest of the world other first-world countries with the exception of cities.  Fortunately in this town we get broadband whatsoever, but our fastest ISP is clearly not meant for gaming:




Though we get better customer service, I'm jealous of some of you Comcasters for your bandwidth.


----------

